# POwermac G5: Lenteur et la roue qui tourne assez souvent.



## Nightmare (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à Tous 


Possesseur d'un Powermac G5 Quad 2,5 et 16go 

me voilà confronté depuis quelques temps à des ralentissements et des plantages sur mon, je m'explique souvent quand  je fais un clique droit sur un dossier ou sur n'importe quoi , ma roue se met à tourner pendant 10 secondes ou plus 
Si je commence à faire les choses de manière rapide, la encore la roue se met à tourner 
Autre chose inquiétante si je commence à mettre plusieurs applications en route la encore cette maudite roue tourne et voir plante le système

J'ai observé aussi que mon firefox faisait ramer beaucoup l'ordi 

Comment cela peut arriver malgré 16Go de Ram ?

Je fais souvent des reparations d'autorisations, j'utilise Onyx,  mais cela fonctionne le jour meme et dés que je rallume l'ordi ca me refait la meme chose


les precisions  de mon ordi :
*Hard disk*
j'ai deux disques de 500 gigas ( 1 pour le principal, et 1 autre pour time machine)

en ce moment les deux disques sont bien entamé:

1 : 50Go/500
2: 13Go /500

il faut savoir aussi que j'ai des disques externes en firewire connecté à mon Mac 

*Systeme Exploitation*: 

Leopard : 10.5.8

Je suis graphiste et j'utilise la suite adobe Cs4, 
j'ai des logiciels comme google desktop, spotify, ect 

Voila je m'en remet à la communauté, Merci pour votre aide 

Nightmare


----------



## christophe2312boulot (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
ca ressemble fort a un disque malade , toutes ces reparations


----------



## KERRIA (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

Effectivement j'ai eu un problême similaire engendré par un DD défaillant sur un G5 quad
....As tu controlé l'activité des 4 processeurs...?


----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2011)

Avec 16Go de Ram, tu ne dois pas beaucoup swapper, les 50Go de libre doivent suffire.

Mais je penche aussi pour un problème de disque dur


----------



## Nightmare (1 Juin 2011)

Comment fait on pour verifier si mon disque est dur est malade , ya t'il un moyen de le réparer ?


----------



## Invité (1 Juin 2011)

Déjà le plus simple :
démarrage sur le dvd système
et réparation du disque avec l'utilitaire de disque du dvd.

si ça ne suffit pas, essayer avec DiskWarrior


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Juin 2011)

Nightmare a dit:


> Comment fait on pour verifier si mon disque est dur est malade , ya t'il un moyen de le réparer ?



Avec ton pseudo pas étonnant que ta vie informatique soit devenue un "cauchemars" et en général lorqu'on est malade, on est plutôt mou:mouais: D'accord humour à 3 balles
Plus sérieusement sur ton DVD système as-tu le Hardware test ? Si oui fait le.
cordialement JPP
PS : Tes disques sont vraiment bien bien remplis !


----------



## Nightmare (1 Juin 2011)

JPP sort ...



quand vous parlez du DVD, c'est lequel ?

@JPP Actuellement je fais du ménage sur le principal, sur le deuxième je ne peux pas car c'est time machine qui le remplit, as tu une autre solution  

@ KERRIA = Comment puis je déterminer si les processeurs fonctionnent correctement ?


----------



## Invité (1 Juin 2011)

Le dvd de Léo puisque c'est le système installé. Dans ma suggestion.

Le Dvd d'instal de la machine, dans la suggestion de JPP, puisque c'est celui de la machine, c'est lui qui doit contenir l'AHT.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juin 2011)

Si tu n'as pas les DVD d'origine avec toi, tu peux lancer l'Utilitaire disque de ton disque dur de démarrage; il pourra faire le diagnostic, par contre il ne pourra pas réparer.

(de toute façon, si le pb est sérieux Utilitaire de disque lancé depuis le DVD ne pourra pas non plus réparer et il faudra passer par ex. à Diskwarrior, comme Invité l'a suggéré)


----------



## Nightmare (1 Juin 2011)

Eh bien merci pour vos commentaires, je vais appliquer de ce pas vos recommandations des demain. Je vous dirai si  cela à changé certaines choses sur mon powermac G5 quad auquel je suis un peu attache ( c'est mon premier mac) et j'aimerai faire encore quelques mois avec avant de sauter le pas pour un MacPRO

Dailleurs vos conseils sont les bienvenues pour la bonne tenue du G5 Quad ce qu'il faut et ne pas faire .

Merci à vous ..

Nightmare


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Juin 2011)

Rassures toi tu n'es pas le seul à faire fonctionner une machine plus ancienne  il y a par ailleurs un fil où chacun présente ses "trésors".
personnellement j'utilise un PowerMac G4 pour un secrétariat, sans problème.


----------



## Nightmare (3 Juin 2011)

Un ami m'a passé disk Warrior, et j'ai tenté de le booter depuis un dvd mais sans succès, il demande de maintenir la touche C au démarrage, mais rien de ne se passe..

 j'ai fait une petite recherche, ce problème à été rencontre principalement sur des G5 Quad ??

soit je n'ai pas de chance ou je fais très mal la manip ..


Y'a t'il des experts dans la salle ?

Merci 

Nightmare ..


----------

